# Pinarello Angliru 2005



## marcosamaral (Dec 9, 2005)

Dear friends, I would appreciate to hear your comments and opinions about the *Pinarello Angliru model 2005 (still the aero down tubing and A-style aluminum seat-stays).* Got a great deal on this bike but never heard about anyone who rode or raced with it. Please feel free to say the *pros and cons*. Would also like to hear from those who raced or worked with the bike *what are the highlights and how would you compare the frame (specifically) with some other models *(because de componentry I know what do I like and need most). If you have pictures of yours, please send it to [email protected]. *If you know good reviews of the bike and where do I find info about it, please let me know!*Thanks and regards, Marcos.


----------



## marcosamaral (Dec 9, 2005)

This is the bike I mentioned! Please let me know your opinions!


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

It's Pinarello's entry level bike, it's pretty like all Pinarellos but it is heavy, a nice rereational bike, not raced by any serious racers.


----------



## marcosamaral (Dec 9, 2005)

I know that pro racer's use the high-end model from each manufacturer altough I would like to hear some experience with the frame. I am not a pro but I am also far from being just a recreational rider. I want to use the bike on competition. Just have never riddend the bike itself to know if I am doing a right choice. For instance, some years ago I rode a Cinelli Proxima (entry-level bike of the line) and loved it, the bike was a little heavy but was solid, very consistent. What do you consider heavier than other models? The whole bike?

Thanks, Marcos


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

It probably weighs between 19 and 20 pounds, with investments in lighter wheels, bars, stem seat post ect you could probably get it down to close to 18. If you are racing I would think you would want a bike under 17. But with all that said, I'm sure this bike would be ok if you are racing for fun recreationally and not super seriouously.


----------

